# TRANSFORMADOR QUEMADO, Voltajes Desconocidos



## klaudhio (Oct 24, 2011)

Pertenece a un Minicomponente *PHILIPS MC235*
Originalmente ≈110V.A.C. al conectarlo a ≈220V.A.C. se quema el primario.

Uno de los Secundarios ingresa a un puente rectificador de cuatro diodos *1N4001* con un filtro de *4700µf 16V.* y en su cercanía se enlaza con *KA7808* (3-Terminal 1A Positive Voltage Regulator)
(al probar el sistema, aqui lo hago con un trasformador de 9V.D.C., directamente conectado a los polos del filtro) 

El otro Secundario ingresa a otro puente de cuatro diodos *1N5401* con un filtro de *2200µf 25V.* y cercano a éste enlaza con *TFA9842J* (BTL: 2 W to 15 W)
(al probarlo, aqui conecto un tranformador de ≈15V.A.C., al puente de diodos)

los dos Secundarios parecían estar intactos, no tenía los fusibles quemados.
Así es que, pruebo el sistema con los dos transformadores, compruebo que el equipo funciona perfectamente, pero desconozco los voltajes específicos de origen...
Es esa, exactamente mi pregunta...:

*¿Cuáles son los voltajes y amperajes de éste equipo?*
¿Se consigue éste transformados en el mercado electrónico?
¿Será más grande que el original y deberé adaptar para incorporarlo?
*¿Se puede bobinar el primario para ~220V. en el núcleo del quemado ~110V.?*
¿Algunas sugerencias o solución?

el transformador tiene un código 18-203MC23000PO  T57-0311028-12  pero no se si significa algo... más allá de contener el nombre del modelo (mc235)

Muchas Gracias Anticipadas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola

1) todos esos equipos vienen con un transformador con multiples bobinados y una llave selectora precisamente para evitar que pasen cosas así.

2) si ya sabés las tensiones que necesitas, las corrientes obviamente deben andar en unos 2A y con eso va a andar de sobra.

3) podrías averiguar por donde vives si se venden esos trafos, nosotros no sabremos eso :S

4) por lo general bobinar para el doble de tensión...manteniendo los secundarios, conlleva al doble de bobina...o aproximadamente, y no va a ser fácil...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2011)

*No* vas a conseguir el mismo transformador, la mejor opción es que lo lleves a alguien que bobine transformadores y el sabrá repararlo "Copiando los bobinados"

En Bs.As. esta gente lo hace: http://www.alamtec.com.ar/
me imagino que en Mendoza también habrá alguien que lo pueda hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Si es como suponés que se quemó *solo el primario* y el transformador tiene el primario a un costado de los secundarios como la foto que pongo , es posible que lo hagas vos mismo , sinó mejor llevarlo a un bobinador.







Saludos !


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola AMIGOS..: Solo tengo algunos conocimientos, y un espíritu muy investigador, Ustedes son los que Saben, yo soy solo un buen autodidacta...
Una aclaración de dato.. el equipo es 120VAC no 110VAC, y su OUTPUT POWER:10W TOTAL POWER - (RMS)2 X 5W
*
DJ Draco*... Gracias Amigo por tu tiempo... El adolescente directamente enchufó. Sabemos de la llave 110-220 aunque en este caso no hay, el equipo es traido de USA.
*No se las tensiones* que entregan los secundarios, por eso di las pistas de los diodos, filtros. regulador, amplificador, a los que se integran, apelando a vuestra experiencia...Lo del amperaje sería un gran dato...Lo del doble de bobinado me lo imaginaba...

*Fogonazo*... Amigo, te agradezco,.. ya mas o menos sabía de no conseguir el mismo trafo, el tema es que sabiendo las entregas de los secundarios, puedo poner dos trafos en reemplazo,.. uno en su lugar, y otro en otro lugar del interior, en donde creo que cabe sin problema ni mucha artesanía,..Algo más complicado sería rebobinar el primario para 110V.C.A. e integrar un autotransformador, pero creo que ésto sería aún más costoso...
El tema principal en cuestión sería... *Saber Cuánto voltaje y amperaje dan los secundarios..!* busqúe info de la placa, MODEL:MC235 SANYO VERSION MC230 V2.2 pero no encontré...

*DosMetros*... Si Amigo, es como en tu foto, y me la jugaría a bobinarlo, pero para hacerlo a 220v., todavía no se calcular el hilo,... y está el tema del espacio físico, y para 110v., estoy pensando en desarmarlo y talvez hasta sea reparable, si es que solo se ha cortado el hilo y no ha sufrido mucho el aislante,.. o cambiando todo el hilo,.. al levantar las cintas, me di con que el fusistor había fundido(al parecer era de 150°), al medir con el multímetro el primario no me da continuidad, resistencia infinita, y no luce oscurecido, como para descartar un posible arreglo,.. de resultar debería instalar un autotransformador, lo que me crea una duda: *éste produciría una interferencia si lo integro?*

SIGO AGRADECIENDO *SUS* CONOCIMIENTOS Y APORTES...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

110 o 120 para el caso es lo mismo.

- Una de las formas es retirar todo el alambre primario contando las vueltas  .

- El modo más facil sería comprar el mismo peso (unos gramos más ) pero de alambre de *LA MITAD DE LA SECCIÓN* y con él rellenar muy prolijamente el espacio ese , lo más posible . De ese modo quedaría rebobinado para 220 240 Vca .

El transformador solo se debe enchufar ya armado , si enchufas la bobina sola o el nucleo abierto = fuegos artificiales.

Saludos !


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 110 o 120 para el caso es lo mismo.
> 
> - Una de las formas es retirar todo el alambre primario contando las vueltas  .
> 
> ...



*Gracias Amigo DosMetros*,.. gracias por iluminarme con lo del rebobinado del núcleo, sé más o menos que hay que tener en cuenta lo de las espiras del bobinado, y que de acuerdo a ello se obtiene el voltaje del secundario,..

también que hay que hacer algún cálculo con el voltaje de línea y la sección del hilo, y que se correlaciona con el amperaje que entrega el secundario,..

lo del bobinado del trafo _no estaba contemplado como primera opción_, ya que además del trabajo de arreglo del trafo debería sumar la introduccion de un autotransformador, y creo que crearía alguna interferencia adicional,...

A mi parecer, *es más simple remplazarlo con dos transformadores 220V*, por eso *mi pregunta era para saber cuáles son los voltajes necesarios para alimentar la plaqueta*,.. y no para arreglar el trafo. MUY VALIOSOS TUS APORTES... UN AFECTO!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

klaudhio dijo:


> Uno de los Secundarios ingresa a un puente rectificador de cuatro diodos *1N4001* con un filtro de *4700µf 16V.* y en su cercanía se enlaza con *KA7808* (3-Terminal 1A Positive Voltage Regulator)
> (al probar el sistema, aqui lo hago con un trasformador de 9V.D.C., directamente conectado a los polos del filtro)
> 
> El otro Secundario ingresa a otro puente de cuatro diodos *1N5401 (son para 3 Amperes)* con un filtro de *2200µf 25V.* y cercano a éste enlaza con *TFA9842J* (BTL: 2 W to 15 W)
> ...


 
Necesitás un solo transformador de 12 Vca  por  4 Amperes que rectificado te va a dar 17Vdc que es la alimentación típica de ese integrado *TFA9842J*.

Agregás un LM7812 si el *KA7808* se te calienta mucho o ponele o agrandale el disipador.

Saludos !


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitás un solo transformador de 12 Vca  por  4 Amperes que rectificado te va a dar 17Vdc que es la alimentación típica de ese integrado *TFA9842J*.
> 
> Agregás un LM7812 si el *KA7808* se te calienta mucho o ponele o agrandale el disipador.
> 
> Saludos !



*DosMetros*, te agradezco mucho por tu tiempo y experiencia compartida, al momento de tu mensaje encontré, creo lo que estoy buscando, aún no estoy seguro, pues solamente le he dado una lectura veloz,.. (espero entenderlo, y encontrar mi respuesta, o si alguien la sabe leer, pido un último favor,.. sompartirla conmigo y con alguien más qeu pueda tener el mismo dilema,..)

y para quien heya participado en la solución de este post, y para quien tenga un dilema parecido o igual, les dejo este link,.. que espero los encamine hacia soluciones
http://elektrotanya.com/philips_mc230mc235b.pdf/download.html
http://elektrotanya.com/philips_mc230mc235b.pdf/download.html
*
Saludos... muy valiosos tus aportes..*.


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 26, 2011)

Seleccioné estas imágenes del documento encontrado, en el diagrama se ve que el voltaje a obtener es en *uno +15v., y en el otro +11v.* ahora creo recordar que debo *dividir en 1.38*,.. para saber la tensión sin rectificar, lo que me resultaría en *+/- 11 vac y 8vac*

¿Me equivoco si Reemplazo con *≈12v. + ≈9v. ?* y el amperaje que recomienda nuestro amigo *DOSMETROS,: 3Amperios.* ?

Algo más, que no me queda claro, si no consigo un único trafo 220vsc *12vdc+9vdc*, y tengo que emplazar uno, el menor, éste entraría pero cerca de las bobinas de sintonía radial, y la duda es, puedo hacerlo allí, o me dará *interferencia indeseada?*

En la foto muestro el lugar donde pienso emplazar el segundo trafo... y los componentes citados..

Totalmente agradecido anticipadamente,.. espero estar cerrando este post con sus últimos aportes,... valiosísimos...


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 26, 2011)

15V=1.4142 x ?= ?=15V/1.4142=10.6V≈10V
12V=1.4142 x ?= ?=12V/1.4142=8.48V≈8V
CREO que el trafo debe ser de un bobinado secundario de 8V y otro bobinado secundario de  10V.......
Vpk= Vnominal x √2 ==> Vnominal= Vpk / √2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2011)

Vamos por partes , yo te aconsejo que pongas *UN SOLO* transformador de 12 Vac por 3 o 4 Amperes.

El integrado de salida de audio *TFA9842J* funciona con un mínimo de 9Vdc (no aconsejable) , un típico de 17 Vdc (aconsejable) y un máximo de 26 Vdc (tampoco aconsejable)

El transformador de 12 Vac conectado en los puntos correspondientes a 5 y 6 de tu diagrama darán por resultado :

12 Vac x √2 = 16,97 , menos 1,2 V de caida en los díodos = 15,77 Vdc --> perfectamente compatible con tus 15 Vdc que dice el plano. 

Para alimentar la otra parte de 11 Vdc , desde los 15 Vdc lo bajás a 12 con un LM7812 (que vale monedas) y con esos 12 Vdc alimentás la parte que dice 11 Vdc de tu plano . Te aseguro que un volt de mas no quema nada en un Minicomponentes.

Aqui te dejo el dibujito de como iría la adaptación , donde dice 25 V corresponde a tus 15 V y donde dice V Salida serán tus 11 Vdc







Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Oct 26, 2011)

Te hago una consulta?, si tenes un regulador de voltaje 7808 (8v), este necesita mas de 3v para trabajar correctamente. El capacitor de este es de 16v por lo tanto se debe trabajar entre 3 y 5v menos para trabajar correctamente. Para la rama de este regulador podes utilizar un transformador de 9v generico. Para usar el de 12v tenes que cambiar los capacitores de 16v tambien ya que estas muy cerca del valores, unos 15v daria el calculo. El regulador es de 1 amper asi que mas que esto no te puede pedir. Solamente fijate si esta en los planos conectado a un transistor de potencia.


En el manual de el equipo de audio dice 2 x 5watts total output power (osea el maximo) El tema es que no tenemos la impedancia de los parlantes para comparar el valor con los diagramas del datasheet. El valor segurisimo esta debajo de los 20v. Con 4ohms para llegar a 5watts necesitamos 14v approx. y con 8ohms para llegar a 5watts necesitamos 18v approx. 

OJO, pensando que no estan en BTL. Y viendo que no tiene mas de 10 watts no creo que llegues a comprar un transformador de 2 amp


----------



## LuigiDJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Servira de algo el manual de servicio? 

Uno de los voltajes es 11 voltios dc , asi que asumo que en ac deben ser 7 u 8 voltios aproximadamente, el otro voltaje es de 15 voltios dc y en ac deben ser 10 u 11 voltios.

Otra cosa que se podria revisar es si ese transformador tiene un fusible termico incluido en el mismo, a veces los equipos hifi en su transformador tienen un termico que parece un diodo sobre la bobina del primario, cubierto por cinta. Yo les he hecho bypass a ese termico y nuevamente funciona porque el primario no se daño.

Si necesitas el manual de servicio, lo encontre en eserviceinfo.com


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 26, 2011)

amigo, esto es lo que extraigo del link que cité anteriormente, ( http://elektrotanya.com/philips_mc230mc235b.pdf/download.html ), creo que es lo que dices que nos hace falta conocer :

*Output power L & R: 2 x 5W FTC (4ohm, 1kHz, 10o/O THD)
Frecuency response within -3dB : 60Hz-14kHz*

voy entendiendo de a poco... les agradezco consideren que desconozco varias cosas... pero me interesan los retos...
prefgunta al paso: que significa la sigla BTL?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 26, 2011)

yo tengo un transformador ideal para ese equipo como hago para enviartelo si no se donde queda mendosa saludos


----------



## zxeth (Oct 26, 2011)

BTL = bridge-tied-load. Osea el amplificador soporta coneccion en puente. Esta coneccion entrega teoricamente el doble de la potencia que entregaria un solo canal, no creo que este sea el caso ya que para hacer 5 watts este amplificador "SOBRA". Segun la tabla "SE" del datasheet en la figura 5, si se sigue la linea que dice 4ohms y  en el eje de las ordenadas (el vertical) se busca la linea de los 5watts en las absisas (la linea horizontal) se encuentra el valor en volts para que este amplificador entregue estos 5 watts por canal. En este caso son alrededor de los 13 y 14volts. . 

Como ya sabemos la tension ahora podemos saber la potencia. Si sabemos que P=V.I entonces 10watts/14v=I
I=0.71A
I=710mA

En este caso te combiene asegurarte de que ande todo ya que este es un equipo de audio y no creo que solo el amplificador funcione a 13v. Yo te recomendaria 1A como minimo. De ahi para arriba todo lo que quieras


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 26, 2011)

claro mientras mas amperes mucho mejor desempeño en el amplificador y sonido mas nitido al darle todo el volumen yo te recomiendo de 2000 a 4000 mA  saludos


----------



## klaudhio (Oct 27, 2011)

The Master,.. gracias por ponerme en claro algo que no tenía por sabido, lo de factor que mal-recordaba como 1.38, y ahora inolvidable como raiz cuadrada de 2, nro que se de memoria desde los doce..

En mi cálculo, con el factor 1.38 me daba cercano a lo correcto que me brindas, con uno o dos decimales mas, por ello cité como resultado ~11Vac. ~8Vac. y como idea de "redondeo" llevarlos a ~12Vac. ~9Vac.(que son los que puedo conseguir en plaza) teniendo en cuenta la caida por los diodos me daban +o- +15,9Vdc. +11,7Vdc.

Pero por lo que me muestras, ese resultado sería conseguible si conecto estas tensiones ya rectificadas, al puente ya existente en la placa,.. pues sería: el resultado como me lo indicas, menos la caída que me darían los diodos de la placa... si es que voy entendiendo bien vuestros aportes..
------------------------------------------------
DosMetros, está muy bueno lo que me indicas, lo de los ~12Vac. lo voy contemplando, y para los +11Vdc., me das algo muy interesante para pensarlo, si pongo solamente un trafo, como me sugieres... lo bueno es que me sirve para futuras aplicaciones.. gracias..!
------------------------------------------------

zxeth,.. amigo, haz ilustrado muy bien lo que andamos buscando, el transformador de ~9vac que me sugerís está en la mira,.. 1 Amperio, anotado..!

te envié lo que creo me pedías sobre los parlantes, también creo que ya lo viste, no pude dar con lo que me pedís del transistor de potencia, hay unos en el plano pero no sé leerlo bien,(adjunto sector gráfico del main en el que puede estar)

Leyendo tu explicación de BTL, te agradezco pisotear mi ignorancia, jajas, muy didáctico lo tuyo, explicás muy entendiblemente, en cuanto al cálculo de potencia, siento que estás en lo correcto,.. cuando pruebo el equipo, el tranformador de ~15Vac. que utilicé, es de 200mA., y el de +9Vdc., es de 850mA., funcionó todo bien, la lectora bien, tuner igual, solo que la bandeja deslizante no tenía la fuerza suficiente, hiba lenta, y la salida de parlante me parecía baja, estimo que un 60% - 70%,..

un saludo afectuoso y agradeciendo tu co-LABOR-acción..!
-----------------------------------------------------
LuigiDJ.. por supuesto, amigo, que sirve, y mucho el manual de servicio que compartes, solo que creo que es el mismo que dejé en un link, pero me das un link muy útil para futuras búsquedas..

Si, el trafo tiene el fusistor quemado,(tenía entendido que así se llama ese fusible térmico, pero no lo encuentro con ese nombre, perdonen por confundirlos...), pero, talvez equivocadamente asumo que está en corto, pues al medir resistencia obtengo un valor cercano a los 2 ohm., y en alguna oportunidad, lo conecté directo, sin reemplazar el fusible térmico, y comenzó a calentar el autotransformador, ahora creo que era por no tener carga, pasa que no sé exactamente como comprobar su utilidad, ahora pienso en probarlo nuevamente, talvez con una bombilla de 100W, o algo así..

Ese bypass ya lo he hecho anteriormente, en transformadores, motores, etc. acercando los terminales y aplicando una gotita de estaño, que sirve igualmente ante una suba térmica, pero gradual, no instantánea..
-----------------------------------------------------
adjcp, gracias por tu ofrecimiento, buscame en google.maps como mendoza, argentina, ya arreglare esto en mi perfil, tengo en cuenta y anotada tu recomendación, de 2 Amperios,.. un afecto y gracias.. lejanas..


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

bueno puedes contactar conmigo por aquí cuando quieras. Yo mismo e rebobinado tranfo como los que indico el amigo 2metros saludos desde venezuela


----------



## klaudhio (Nov 1, 2011)

estoy enteramente *agradecido *a todos los que colaboraron en la resolución de este tema mío, y de otros que coincidan y es su búsqueda hayan dado con este post, espero ser recíproco en la misma actitud, con *DJ DRACO - Fogonazo - DOSMETROS - The Master - zxeth - LuigiDJ - adjcp* o con otros usuarios del sitio, con agrado brindaré lo que conozca con quien lo necesite,...
Al Moderador, creo si no me equivoco que es *Fogonazo*,... puede cerrar el tema,... estaremos en contacto,... *GRACIAS*..!!

alguien me puede decir cómo hacer para que se auto-inserte mi firma.comentario al pie..?? gracias!


----------

